#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Mijn zusje ontmaagd!! we weten niet hoe we er mee om moeten gaan

## RachidaRotterda

hoi,

Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.

Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..

Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je

----------


## Ins

Eerst trouwen, dan seks...Moet ie eerst scheiden als ie eronderuit wil  :grote grijns:  Denkt ie wel twee keer na.

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door RachidaRotterda_ 
> *hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je*


Dit is triest, je moet haar gewoon vergeven. Want die jongen is gewoon gemeen.

----------


## BlackWidow

> _Geplaatst door RachidaRotterda_ 
> *hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je*


Dat is inderdaad een ontzettende k*tstreek. Gebeurd is gebeurd en helaas kun je de tijd niet terugdraaien.




> Mijn zusje ontmaagd!! we weten niet hoe we er mee om moeten gaan


Er valt niks te doen. Maagdenvliesoperatie? Nee, dan lieg je alleen tegen jezelf. F*ck de Marokkaanse cultuur die zoveel waarde hecht aan de maagdenvlies. God doet dat niet, dus waarom jij wel? God is tegen sex voor het huwelijk, maar sinds Hij ook onze daden vergeeft, is het onze taak niet om een ander daarop te beoordelen. Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God, dan aan een stelletje debielen die liever zelf regeltjes opstellen voor een bepaald groep. Durf uit die groepsverband te stappen en voor jezelf na te denken.

My 2 cents.

Succes.

----------


## blue note

Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God,....echt mooi gezegd black widow!!

Rachida, wens jouw zusje veel sterkte toe en draag zorg voor haar, het is sowieso alleen GOD die zal oordelen....

----------


## amalle

SCHANDALIG DIE VUILE KLOOTZAK
EN ZEKER OMDAT HIJ HAAR ONTMAAGD HEEFT
MAAR GEENPROBLEEM HOOR ALLAH IS GROOT 
ER ZAL DAT OOK WEL EENS IEMAND DOEN BIJ ZIJN ZUS OF DOCHTER EN DAN ZAL HIJ WETEN WAT HET IS
IK HOOP DAT HIER ANDERE MEISJES VAN LEREN
NOOIT NIET IN TRAPPEN 
ALS ZE DAT WILLEN MOETEN ZE MAAR TROUWEN ME JE

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door amalle_ 
> *SCHANDALIG DIE VUILE KLOOTZAK
> EN ZEKER OMDAT HIJ HAAR ONTMAAGD HEEFT
> MAAR GEENPROBLEEM HOOR ALLAH IS GROOT 
> ER ZAL DAT OOK WEL EENS IEMAND DOEN BIJ ZIJN ZUS OF DOCHTER EN DAN ZAL HIJ WETEN WAT HET IS
> IK HOOP DAT HIER ANDERE MEISJES VAN LEREN
> NOOIT NIET IN TRAPPEN 
> ALS ZE DAT WILLEN MOETEN ZE MAAR TROUWEN ME JE*


Dan maar inderdaad trouwen. Want hij heeft tenslotte haar ontmaagd.

----------


## Miroglu

Ik vind het zeer klote voor je zusje maar.. je moet wel weten dat het fout van beide kant komt..
Sex is zeker lekker..
Vergeet niet er lopen veel stijve lulen rond 
Sommige smerige varkens doen alles om een meid teneuken is gewoon puur normaal

----------


## Miroglu

> _Geplaatst door amalle_ 
> *SCHANDALIG DIE VUILE KLOOTZAK
> EN ZEKER OMDAT HIJ HAAR ONTMAAGD HEEFT
> MAAR GEENPROBLEEM HOOR ALLAH IS GROOT 
> ER ZAL DAT OOK WEL EENS IEMAND DOEN BIJ ZIJN ZUS OF DOCHTER EN DAN ZAL HIJ WETEN WAT HET IS
> IK HOOP DAT HIER ANDERE MEISJES VAN LEREN
> NOOIT NIET IN TRAPPEN 
> ALS ZE DAT WILLEN MOETEN ZE MAAR TROUWEN ME JE*


Ik weet dat allah groot is ik weet dat allah bij zn zusje of zn dochter of mss nog kleine dochter ook over komt 
Dit soort zoete woordjes helpen niet om je pijn tegenezen dus heeft ook geen zn om dit woord tegebruiken

----------


## amalle

sorry maar dit zijn meer dan zoete woordjes.......
ik vind dat alleen nog maar de gedachte dat je je steun aan allah geeft zou normaal genoeg moeten zijn........................
deze woorden zouden zelfs meer dan sussen zijn.....
natuurlijk is het moeilijk om het te aanvaarden wat die gedaan heeft met dat meisje maar toch moet je gewoon opallah rekenen......
gedane zaken nemen geen keer maar de gedachte dat allah alles hoort en ziet maakt alles goed en dat zou je zeker moeten sussen

----------


## SeD

> _Geplaatst door amalle_ 
> *sorry maar dit zijn meer dan zoete woordjes.......
> ik vind dat alleen nog maar de gedachte dat je je steun aan allah geeft zou normaal genoeg moeten zijn........................
> deze woorden zouden zelfs meer dan sussen zijn.....
> natuurlijk is het moeilijk om het te aanvaarden wat die gedaan heeft met dat meisje maar toch moet je gewoon opallah rekenen......
> gedane zaken nemen geen keer maar de gedachte dat allah alles hoort en ziet maakt alles goed en dat zou je zeker moeten sussen*


vertel dat maar tegen haar pa en ma.....Het is allemaal makkelijk praten voor degene die het niet mee hebben gemaakt.

----------


## SeD

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *Dat is inderdaad een ontzettende k*tstreek. Gebeurd is gebeurd en helaas kun je de tijd niet terugdraaien.
> 
> 
> 
> Er valt niks te doen. Maagdenvliesoperatie? Nee, dan lieg je alleen tegen jezelf. F*ck de Marokkaanse cultuur die zoveel waarde hecht aan de maagdenvlies. God doet dat niet, dus waarom jij wel? God is tegen sex voor het huwelijk, maar sinds Hij ook onze daden vergeeft, is het onze taak niet om een ander daarop te beoordelen. Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God, dan aan een stelletje debielen die liever zelf regeltjes opstellen voor een bepaald groep. Durf uit die groepsverband te stappen en voor jezelf na te denken.
> 
> God hecht er wel degelijk waarde aan. God vergeeft inderdaad maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je alles maar mag doen wat GOD verboden heeft omdat Hij toch alles vergeeft..zo werkt het niet. 
> 
> ...

----------


## SeD

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *Dat is inderdaad een ontzettende k*tstreek. Gebeurd is gebeurd en helaas kun je de tijd niet terugdraaien.
> 
> 
> 
> Er valt niks te doen. Maagdenvliesoperatie? Nee, dan lieg je alleen tegen jezelf. F*ck de Marokkaanse cultuur die zoveel waarde hecht aan de maagdenvlies. God doet dat niet, dus waarom jij wel? God is tegen sex voor het huwelijk, maar sinds Hij ook onze daden vergeeft, is het onze taak niet om een ander daarop te beoordelen. Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God, dan aan een stelletje debielen die liever zelf regeltjes opstellen voor een bepaald groep. Durf uit die groepsverband te stappen en voor jezelf na te denken.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Succes.*


God hecht er wel degelijk waarde aan . God vergeeft inderdaad maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je alles maar mag doen wat GOD verboden heeft omdat Hij toch alles vergeeft..zo werkt het niet.

----------


## nacht_1001

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *
> Er valt niks te doen. Maagdenvliesoperatie? Nee, dan lieg je alleen tegen jezelf. F*ck de Marokkaanse cultuur die zoveel waarde hecht aan de maagdenvlies. God doet dat niet, dus waarom jij wel? God is tegen sex voor het huwelijk, maar sinds Hij ook onze daden vergeeft, is het onze taak niet om een ander daarop te beoordelen. Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God, dan aan een stelletje debielen die liever zelf regeltjes opstellen voor een bepaald groep. Durf uit die groepsverband te stappen en voor jezelf na te denken.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Succes.*


_Allah swt is inderdaad tegen seks voor het huwelijk! Hij vergeeft jouw daden inderdaad, maar zoals jij het hier beschrijft lijkt het alsof iedereen mag doen wat hij/zij wil want uiteindelijk vergeeft Allah swt jouw daden toch, zo werkt het niet!

Het is erg wat het meisje is overkomen, dat sowieso maar dat jij haar vertelt dat ze meer waarde moet hechten aan Allah swt dan aan een stelletje debielen, daar heb je naar mijn idee niet zo over nagedacht. Mocht ze in allereerste plaats veel waarde hechten aan Allah swt en zijn woord dan zou ze geen seks hebben gehad voor het huwelijk!_

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Miroglu_ 
> *Ik vind het zeer klote voor je zusje maar.. je moet wel weten dat het fout van beide kant komt..
> Sex is zeker lekker..
> Vergeet niet er lopen veel stijve lulen rond 
> Sommige smerige varkens doen alles om een meid teneuken is gewoon puur normaal*


Wetenschappelijk is bewezen dat mannen potentiele verkrachters zijn. Dit is gewoon natuur.

----------


## blue note

is dat zo...nou dan draag ik voortaan maar een kuisheidsgordel is het veiligst....en geef het sleuteltje aan mijn paps....no sex, no problems...haha

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door blue note_ 
> *is dat zo...nou dan draag ik voortaan maar een kuisheidsgordel is het veiligst....en geef het sleuteltje aan mijn paps....no sex, no problems...haha*


Ja, dit blijkt uit een Brits en Amerikaans onderzoek.

----------


## BlackWidow

> _Geplaatst door nacht_1001_ 
> *Allah swt is inderdaad tegen seks voor het huwelijk! Hij vergeeft jouw daden inderdaad, maar zoals jij het hier beschrijft lijkt het alsof iedereen mag doen wat hij/zij wil want uiteindelijk vergeeft Allah swt jouw daden toch, zo werkt het niet!
> 
> Het is erg wat het meisje is overkomen, dat sowieso maar dat jij haar vertelt dat ze meer waarde moet hechten aan Allah swt dan aan een stelletje debielen, daar heb je naar mijn idee niet zo over nagedacht. Mocht ze in allereerste plaats veel waarde hechten aan Allah swt en zijn woord dan zou ze geen seks hebben gehad voor het huwelijk!*


Ja, God is barmhartig en vergevingsgezind. Hij is degene die slechte daden vergeeft. Dat heb ik inderdaad gezegd. En nee, ik zeg niet dat iedereen mag doen wat hij/zij wil. Als gelovige hoor je je aan Gods wetten te houden en daarmee basta. Ik zit hier niks goed te praten.

Wat ik dat meisje (oftewel haar zusje) duidelijk probeerde te maken is dat zij een fout heeft begaan, maar zich verder niet druk hoeft te maken. Erom gaan stressen is nu nergens voor nodig, omdat God geen waarde hecht aan een maagdenvlies zoals dat in de Marokkaanse cultuur wel wordt gedaan. Zolang zij maar van haar fouten leert, berouw toont en genade vraagt aan God, dan komt inshallah alles weer goed. God is vergevingsgezind. Fouten maken is menselijk. Wij zijn nu eenmaal zwakke wezens. Maar een foute daad herhalen is weer een heel ander verhaal. En dan nog is het mogelijk dat God deze daad vergeeft, sinds Hij Zijn schepsels beter kent dan wie dan ook. Dus jij kan nu ook niet zeggen dat zij geen waarde heeft gehecht aan God toen ze seks met haar vriend had. Misschien hecht ze wel veel waarde aan God, maar maakte de liefde die ze voor haar vriend voelde haar zwak. Hoe dan ook, jij hebt het recht niet om haar daarop te beoordelen. Een mens die een fout heeft gemaakt en daarna in paniek raakt, omdat hij/zij realiseert watvoor misstap hij/zij heeft begaan, verdient een luisterend oor en goede raad. Die persoon weet al dat ie verkeerd was. Het hem/haar nog onder de neus wrijven is onnodig.

----------


## nacht_1001

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *Ja, God is barmhartig en vergevingsgezind. Hij is degene die slechte daden vergeeft. Dat heb ik inderdaad gezegd. En nee, ik zeg niet dat iedereen mag doen wat hij/zij wil. Als gelovige hoor je je aan Gods wetten te houden en daarmee basta. Ik zit hier niks goed te praten.
> 
> Wat ik dat meisje (oftewel haar zusje) duidelijk probeerde te maken is dat zij een fout heeft begaan, maar zich verder niet druk hoeft te maken. Erom gaan stressen is nu nergens voor nodig, omdat God geen waarde hecht aan een maagdenvlies zoals dat in de Marokkaanse cultuur wel wordt gedaan. Zolang zij maar van haar fouten leert, berouw toont en genade vraagt aan God, dan komt inshallah alles weer goed. God is vergevingsgezind. Fouten maken is menselijk. Wij zijn nu eenmaal zwakke wezens. Maar een foute daad herhalen is weer een heel ander verhaal. En dan nog is het mogelijk dat God deze daad vergeeft, sinds Hij Zijn schepsels beter kent dan wie dan ook. Dus jij kan nu ook niet zeggen dat zij geen waarde heeft gehecht aan God toen ze seks met haar vriend had. Misschien hecht ze wel veel waarde aan God, maar maakte de liefde die ze voor haar vriend voelde haar zwak. Hoe dan ook, jij hebt het recht niet om haar daarop te beoordelen. Een mens die een fout heeft gemaakt en daarna in paniek raakt, omdat hij/zij realiseert watvoor misstap hij/zij heeft begaan, verdient een luisterend oor en goede raad. Die persoon weet al dat ie verkeerd was. Het hem/haar nog onder de neus wrijven is onnodig.*


_Aha ok, ik zei dan ook dat het zo leek. 

Ik beoordeel dat meisje helemaal niet. Ik zei wat n.a.v jouw reactie. Ik vind het heel erg wat dat meisje is overkomen, wat ik al eerder aangaf in mijn reactie. Allah swt straft, veroordeelt, beoordeelt, etc.
Het is inderdaad niet mijn taak om dat te doen. 
Het was uiteraard niet mijn bedoeling om het haar nog onder de neus te wrijven! Nogmaals mijn reactie was n.a.v jouw reactie. 

Moet wel zeggen jouw reactie nu wel goed uitgelegd is, jouw vorige reactie was nou ja apart!_

----------


## BlackWidow

> _Geplaatst door nacht_1001_ Aha ok, ik zei dan ook dat het zo leek. 
> 
> Ik beoordeel dat meisje helemaal niet. Ik zei wat n.a.v jouw reactie. Ik vind het heel erg wat dat meisje is overkomen, wat ik al eerder aangaf in mijn reactie. Allah swt straft, veroordeelt, beoordeelt, etc.
> Het is inderdaad niet mijn taak om dat te doen. 
> Het was uiteraard niet mijn bedoeling om het haar nog onder de neus te wrijven! Nogmaals mijn reactie was n.a.v jouw reactie.


Misschien was dat niet jou bedoeling geweest, maar je hebt echt in je reply gezegd dat als ze meer waarde hechtte aan God, dat ze geen seks met haar vriend zou hebben gehad. Wat wil zeggen dat jij niet vindt dat ze waarde aan God heeft gehecht. Iets wat jij niet kunt weten.

Zie hieronder je posting:



> Mocht ze in allereerste plaats veel waarde hechten aan Allah swt en zijn woord dan zou ze geen seks hebben gehad voor het huwelijk!





> Moet wel zeggen jouw reactie nu wel goed uitgelegd is, jouw vorige reactie was nou ja apart!


Mijn woorden waren duidelijk. Het ligt aan de manier hoe de lezer het *wil* lezen en opvatten.  :knipoog: 

Gr,

BW

----------


## nacht_1001

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *Misschien was dat niet jou bedoeling geweest, maar je hebt echt in je reply gezegd dat als ze meer waarde hechtte aan God, dat ze geen seks met haar vriend zou hebben gehad. Wat wil zeggen dat jij niet vindt dat ze waarde aan God heeft gehecht. Iets wat jij niet kunt weten.
> 
> Zie hieronder je posting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn woorden waren duidelijk. Het ligt aan de manier hoe de lezer het wil lezen en opvatten. 
> ...


_Dat heb ik inderdaad gezegd, maar dat was dan ook na jouw posting, van dat zij meer waarde moet hechten aan god dan aan een stelletje debielen.

Wellicht voor jou duidelijk, voor mij (wellicht ook anderen) anders dan jouw tweede posting!_

----------


## BlackWidow

> _Geplaatst door nacht_1001_ 
> *Dat heb ik inderdaad gezegd, maar dat was dan ook na jouw posting, van dat zij meer waarde moet hechten aan god dan aan een stelletje debielen.
> 
> Wellicht voor jou duidelijk, voor mij (wellicht ook anderen) anders dan jouw tweede posting!*


Dan ben ik blij dat het opgehelderd is met mijn tweede posting.

----------


## nacht_1001

> _Geplaatst door BlackWidow_ 
> *Dan ben ik blij dat het opgehelderd is met mijn tweede posting.*


 :Smilie:

----------


## HINDUSTAN

Maagdenvliesoperatie?
hahahahaha!!  :lekpuh:  

Als meisjes gaan turnen, paardrijden en nog veel meer, kan het maagdenvlies van een vrouw ook scheuren....
Maar mensen met een middeleeuwse gedachtengang weten dat soort dingen natuurlijk niet.

----------


## miss123

jah het is heel erg maar geloof mij Allah is wel tegen seks voor het 
huwelijk!!! en ja er zijn zo'n jongens die alles doen voor seks te krijgen 
en soms zijn er wel meisje die dt soort jongens geloven

maar een goede raad : help je zusje dit verwerken en praat eens goed met die jongen 



xxx-jes


karima

----------


## Suzy17

Sommige jongens doen alles om een meid in bed te krijgen.

"Alle nare ervaringen in het leven hebben n lichtpuntje, je kunt er van leren dezelfde fout niet nog eens te maken." 

Duidelijk toch  :Smilie:  
En ik zou gewoon je zusje steunen ookal zat zij ook fout, want dit is natuurlijk heel erg kut, zo voelt ze natuurlijk ook.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door RachidaRotterda_ 
> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


Wat vind je zus nu het ergste: dat ze geen maagd meer is, of dat ze gedumpt is?

Kan natuurlijk niet voor haar spreken, maar als ik haar was zou ik me er niks van aantrekken dat ze geen maagd meer is. Per slot van rekening vond ze het vrijen geweldig, schrijf je.

Maar je zus dacht kennelijk dat die gozer haar vriend was, en meteen na een keer vrijen dumpt hij haar. Dat noem ik een lulstreek.

Maar je zus blijft die goeie meid die ze was, daar verandert dit niets aan. Gewoon gelukkig verder leven!

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Suzy17_ 
> *Sommige jongens doen alles om een meid in bed te krijgen.
> 
> "Alle nare ervaringen in het leven hebben n lichtpuntje, je kunt er van leren dezelfde fout niet nog eens te maken." 
> 
> Duidelijk toch  
> En ik zou gewoon je zusje steunen ookal zat zij ook fout, want dit is natuurlijk heel erg kut, zo voelt ze natuurlijk ook.*


Een meid moet ook KUNNEN weigeren. Vorm van emancipatie.

----------


## massil

waar hebben jullie het over jullie moeten je echt gaan verdiepen in jullie geloof zoniet zwijg hier over dan.

je maagdelijkheid behouden is geen cultuur dat is een moet in onze geloof zowel voor de man als de vrouw.

en ja allahe zal ons vergeven van de slechte daden die we hebben vericht maar bewijs maar dat je spijt hebt van je slechte daad en niet met woorden maar met daden.

en ja die jongen die had haar niet mogen beroven maar zij heeft zich laten beroven als zij in allah en in profeet mohammed (vzmh) gelooft had zij op dat moment dat het zo ver ging met haar en die jongen moeten zeggen Aoedzoe bilahi minal sjaytani radjiem.
dan had ze sterk gestaan en hem van haar afgeduwt. maar ja wat gebeurt is is gebeurt. maar zuster praat met je zus zorg dat ze er hele erge spijt van krijgt en dat ze berouw zal tonen

----------


## Monica Bellucci

> _Geplaatst door RachidaRotterda_ 
> *hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je*



Dom zusje!

----------


## Suzy17

tja menselijk..
Niemand is perfect..

----------


## mnr_jamal

salaam 3walikoem 

ik wel wel sereuis relatie met haar .

groetjes jamal

----------


## dounia1986

Broeders en zusters in de Islaam

Eerst en vooral ik hoop echt dat je zus berouw toont want zina word enkel vergeven door besteniging Allah moestahan 

en ik bedoel niet enkel zina hetgeen zij heeft gedaan als een vrijpartijtje...wij doen allemaal aan zina....hiermee wil ik bedoelen dat onze ogen, handen etc. ondervraagd zal worden en wat denk je dat ze zullen antwoorden??
heb je met het tegenovergestelde geslacht handjes vastgehouden ....? gezoend ...?

Vergeet niet dat jullie hier praten over hoe vergevingsgezind Allah swt is?....... dan weten jullie ook dat hij "chadid al 3iqaab" is; de zwaarste onder de bestraffers....

Allah moesta3an

Soubhanelah, hebben we dan geen greintje respect om onze lichaam  :Confused:  
hebben we dan geen schrik om bestraft te worden door Allah swt
zijn we dan zo begaan met deze dounya dat we al akheera zijn vergeten??  :Confused:  

walahi als we eens zouden weten ........ geloof mij niemand zou zich weg houden van het gebedskleed.
niemand zou nog begaan zijn met het beoordelen van onze broeders en zusters

*Niemand is PERFECT maar tenminste laat ons streven naar het PERFECTIONISME bij Allah swt*

ya allah, leid ons tot het rechte pad  :frons: 
vergeef ons onze zonden en breng ons terug tot het pad van de moetaqoen, de weg van de Islam.
behoed ons voor de straf van het graf, ya Allah verlicht ons graf en laat ons het paradijs binnen Bi Rahmatiek
allahoema amien
yarabiel 3alamien
het is nooit te laat om verandering te brengen in ons leven
En waarlijk Allah houd van degene die berouw tonen...

m3asalama

p.s inschaellah voelt iedereen inclusief mezelf zich aangesproken zodat onze iman een beetje stijgt en we vergiffenis kunnen vragen en inschaellah beter onze best doen om tot goede moslims te behoren  :frons:

----------


## ablonch

risico van haram relaties algemeen bekend denk ik!! als je in het leger gaat moet je ook niet zeiken als je word uitgezonden naar afghanistan

----------


## ma3kol

a3oedo bi llah mena chaytan arajim ja ja dat is haram maar nu is al gedaan ze moet niet nog keer proeperen want is het haram je moet eers treuwen ze moet nu allah vragen voor vergevenes allahoe tabit 9ouloba al moslimina incha allah en niet iemand vertrouwen want sommige mensen ze leggen ja ik ga niet zegen dat is hem feut maar is hun feut alebij

----------


## Egmond Codfried

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


Lieve Rachida uit Rotterdam. 
Wat nog ontbreekt is een foto en het adres van je zwakzinnige zus....
Zij heeft geen vijanden nodig met lieve zussen als jij.
Men moet iets regelen over zwakzinnigen en seks 
want ik wordt niet goed van dit soort verhalen.
Deze mensen hebben gewoon ook geslachtsdelen 
en willen seks, maar de omgeving reageert verkrampt.
Ik zou zeggen, mongooltjes hebben het al moeilijk zat,
laat ze dus lekker neuken, 
safe, en alsjeblieft geen kinderen,
geef ze glijmiddel, en condooms en een verwarmde kamer,
en hou wat toezicht dat niet het hele jeugdelftal uit Rotterdam Zuid
erover heen gaat...

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

woooww zelfs in ben maaagd :blozen:

----------


## Egmond Codfried

> woooww zelfs in ben maaagd


Wie ben je en waarom zouden wij een erectie voor jou moeten krijgen?

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

> Wie ben je en waarom zouden wij een erectie voor jou moeten krijgen?


ik ben wie ik ben... :grote grijns:  & al zou iemand die krijgen blijf ik maagd snapte. kortom je reageert zomaar. :afro:

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

> salaam 3walikoem 
> 
> ik wel wel sereuis relatie met haar .
> 
> groetjes jamal



aaagg

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Ik verwachtte tips over brandnetel in de punta, of zakjes met duivenbloed. 
Doen jullie dit soort achterlijke dingen niet meer?

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

ahahah tegenwoordig is een operatie in.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Is je maagdelijkheid het enige wat je te bieden hebt? 
Heb je een persoonlijkheid, heb je vaardigheden en kan je lekker koken?

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

> Is je maagdelijkheid het enige wat je te bieden hebt? 
> Heb je een persoonlijkheid, heb je vaardigheden en kan je lekker koken?


Zonder mijn maagdelijkheid zal k toch een deel van mijn persoonlijkheid kwijt zijn. 
Het veranderd je wel denk ik... tenzij alles halal is gegaan.. dan zou ik er geen erg in hebben maar ja meningen verschillen
en koken schoonmaken kortom huisvrouwtje zit er zowiezo in

----------


## ton s

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


hallo ze zal zeker niet de eerste zijn en ook niet de laatste.Mannen denken daar niet aan.2012.
ze vonden het toch fijn.Heerlijk toch

----------


## ZachteG

benen bij elkaar houden simpel.

----------


## ton s

als het maar lekker was meid

----------


## Alexandro

ten prooi vallen aan bepaalde verleidingen overkomt ons allemaal wel eens, het gaat erom hoe je ermee omgaat, met spijt bereik je niets, je moet inzien waarom het gebeurd is en een les trekken uit deze ervaring

----------


## moi_marokkina

ach je zusje mag blij zijn dat we leven in een ander soort tijd.
maagd zijn is geen prioriteit.
ik zou gewoon lekker doorgaan met leven.
jongens vinden je dan zoiezo eerlijk als je het gewoon zegt.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Liever niet zeggen, want sommigen reageren raar. Mannen merken er zelf niets van, gewoon luid schreeuwen en veel misbaar maken, dan geloven ze je wel. Het doet er verder niet toe, je kan gewoon leven en gelukkig worden. Mannen zijn zelden maagd, waarom moeten vrouwen maagd blijven?

----------


## moi_marokkina

> Liever niet zeggen, want sommigen reageren raar. Mannen merken er zelf niets van, gewoon luid schreeuwen en veel misbaar maken, dan geloven ze je wel. Het doet er verder niet toe, je kan gewoon leven en gelukkig worden. Mannen zijn zelden maagd, waarom moeten vrouwen maagd blijven?


omdat allah ons dat opdraagt??
dat hun dat doen moeten ze toch zelf weten, de straf in het hiernamaals voor het plegen van zina.
wens je niemand toe.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Te jong sexueel actief zijn is misschien niet voor iedereen een goed idee,
maar onthouding lijkt me ook niet zo gezond,
sex is een natuurlijke behoefte,
als het eenmaal is gebeurt kan je het niet terugdraaien,
dus gewoon met volle moed verder en mondje dicht.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Gewoon doorgaan met leven en er niet te moeilijk over doen.

----------


## Karin.N

> Dan maar inderdaad trouwen. Want hij heeft tenslotte haar ontmaagd.


Lijkt me een slechte oplossing, Zo'n gozer wil je toch niet als man en als vader van je kinderen.

----------


## ton s

De woordkeuze mondje dicht is in deze kwestie wel grappig

----------


## ton s

Allemaal bang makerij

----------


## Nien

*Hollanders die hierover mee praten, terwijl het bij hen gewoon normaal is..*

----------


## moehamoedoe

wat is nu belanrijker haar maagdenvlies die is gebroken of hart wat gebroken is?

----------


## soumyy

Ff een serieuze vraag.. Wat is klaarkomen en waarom moet de man niks van je nadat hij dat is?

----------


## Lieve_meid02

> Dat is inderdaad een ontzettende k*tstreek. Gebeurd is gebeurd en helaas kun je de tijd niet terugdraaien.
> 
> 
> 
> Er valt niks te doen. Maagdenvliesoperatie? Nee, dan lieg je alleen tegen jezelf. F*ck de Marokkaanse cultuur die zoveel waarde hecht aan de maagdenvlies. God doet dat niet, dus waarom jij wel? God is tegen sex voor het huwelijk, maar sinds Hij ook onze daden vergeeft, is het onze taak niet om een ander daarop te beoordelen. Doorbreek die vicieuze cirkel van cultuur en tradities en hecht meer waarde aan God, dan aan een stelletje debielen die liever zelf regeltjes opstellen voor een bepaald groep. Durf uit die groepsverband te stappen en voor jezelf na te denken.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Succes.


zo toch iemand die hetzelfde gedachtengang als mij heeft indd fuck cultuur

----------


## Ibrah1234

Doet me denken aan een gezegde naar ik meen arabisch van oorsprong: "Het grootste geschenk wat een vrouw haar man kan geven is haar maagdelijkheid".

An sich vind ik deze opvatting niet geheel verkeerd en in christelijke kringen is het ook gebruikelijk te wachten tot het huwelijk. 

Ik heb er verder geen waardeoordeel over maar ik sta niet geheel onsympathiek t.o. van dit standpunt.

----------


## AgressieveTurk



----------


## cartman

Dumb asses!

----------


## Jackson12

meisjes in de puberteit zijn naief en daar wordt misbruik van gemaakt. Zie dit als een les, en nu ze ontmaagd is en geproefd heeft hoe seks is moet ze wel opletten dat ze niet vaker opgelicht wordt. Ze moet zich pas vrijgeven aan iemand die 100% voor haar gaat, en niet zo 1,2,3 in praatjes van jongens vallen!

----------


## Knutselsmurf

> God vergeeft inderdaad maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je alles maar mag doen wat GOD verboden heeft 
> omdat Hij toch alles vergeeft..zo werkt het niet.


Als je dat wil kun je beter katholiek worden, even biechten, en klaar is Kees.

----------


## 3aylaaa

Zij denkt volgende keer 2 keer na ( hoop ik )
En voor de rest kunj je het verleden nooit verander en alleen hopen op een goede verloop in de toekomst

Aslm

----------


## PrinceFazil28

De fout ligt bij je zusje , jullie als zussen moeten haar een voorbeeld geven. Volgens mij hebben jullie zelf ook ervaring op dat gebied en zei nam jullie voorbeeld. Eind resultaat je zus is ontmaagd.

En kwa opvoeding is er ook iets niet pluis bij jullie thuis. Jullie moeten heropvoed worden

Groetjes prince of Jordanie

----------


## ton s

> Als je dat wil kun je beter katholiek worden, even biechten, en klaar is Kees.


In de nederlandse katholieke kerk word niet meer gebiecht dat is zo 1960

----------


## niggger

Sex voor het huwelijk gebeurd vaker dan wij denken... acceptatie is noodzakkelijk..

----------


## Unreachable_M

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


Smerige actie van die jongen....

----------


## Unreachable_M

> 


Jij bent heelmaal vies kk turk,wat jij hongdruppeltje hebt aangedaan is net zo erg als dit verhaal ik nu lees.
Jij stelt niks voor domme turk..
Praatjes maken en neu ken dat is wat je kan vieze turk

----------


## ton s

> SCHANDALIG DIE VUILE KLOOTZAK
> EN ZEKER OMDAT HIJ HAAR ONTMAAGD HEEFT
> MAAR GEENPROBLEEM HOOR ALLAH IS GROOT 
> ER ZAL DAT OOK WEL EENS IEMAND DOEN BIJ ZIJN ZUS OF DOCHTER EN DAN ZAL HIJ WETEN WAT HET IS
> IK HOOP DAT HIER ANDERE MEISJES VAN LEREN
> NOOIT NIET IN TRAPPEN 
> ALS ZE DAT WILLEN MOETEN ZE MAAR TROUWEN ME JE


. In de bijbel staat :Gij zult geen kwaad met kwaad vergelden

----------


## JennTetouania

Jemig wat lelijk van hem seg sowieso is zij zelf ook in fout ze moet haar eer behouden

----------


## ton s

> Jemig wat lelijk van hem seg sowieso is zij zelf ook in fout ze moet haar eer behouden


 Te laat het is allemaal al gebeurd,ik hoop voor beiden dat het wel leuk was

----------


## ton s

> meisjes in de puberteit zijn naief en daar wordt misbruik van gemaakt. Zie dit als een les, en nu ze ontmaagd is en geproefd heeft hoe seks is moet ze wel opletten dat ze niet vaker opgelicht wordt. Ze moet zich pas vrijgeven aan iemand die 100% voor haar gaat, en niet zo 1,2,3 in praatjes van jongens vallen!


Toch blijf ik het vreemd vinden dat de moslimjongens gewoon sex hebben en als een moslima 'het' doet dat is het een schande en wordt ze bestempeld als het even tegen zit als hoer.Dat noem ik hypocriet gedrag.

----------


## ton s

> SCHANDALIG DIE VUILE KLOOTZAK
> EN ZEKER OMDAT HIJ HAAR ONTMAAGD HEEFT
> MAAR GEENPROBLEEM HOOR ALLAH IS GROOT 
> ER ZAL DAT OOK WEL EENS IEMAND DOEN BIJ ZIJN ZUS OF DOCHTER EN DAN ZAL HIJ WETEN WAT HET IS
> IK HOOP DAT HIER ANDERE MEISJES VAN LEREN
> NOOIT NIET IN TRAPPEN 
> ALS ZE DAT WILLEN MOETEN ZE MAAR TROUWEN ME JE


 Meteen gaan trouwen na een keer sex gehad te hebben.Ze is toch niet zwanger. En ook al zou zwanger ziijn dan is het nog geen reden om te trouwen

----------


## SocialBird

> Toch blijf ik het vreemd vinden dat de moslimjongens gewoon sex hebben en als een moslima 'het' doet dat is het een schande en wordt ze bestempeld als het even tegen zit als hoer.Dat noem ik hypocriet gedrag.


Het is een kromme achterlijke opvatting. De opvatting is gecreerd door mannen die machtsstructuren in stand willen houden. Zij willen zelf volop kunnen genieten en van 'god los' leven, maar zijn oh schandalig hypocriet, dat ze voor zichzelf een maagdje willen. En als ze dat niet is, wordt ze gezien als minderwaardig....Terwijl deze mannen precies schuldig zijn aan dezelfde daad en vaak nog erger. Ach..een persoon met een dergelijke denkwijze heeft blind spots, zij denken dat mannen meer vrijheid genieten en vrouwen wensen ze klein te houden. Maar zo werkt het gelukkig niet. Iedere oprechte gelovige weet dat, n zonde een zonde is, geldt voor zowel de vrouw als man.

Dus begrijp niet hoe sommige mannen het in hun botte kop halen om iets te eisen en/of te veroordelen waar ze zelf niet aan voldoen.

----------


## insideyou

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


Thats life 1+1 is nog altijd 2.
But ofcourse sbar en niets dan het goede voor u zusje in sha allah leert ze ervan.

----------


## isdatzo2014

Die hondd heeft gewoon met haar gevoel gespeeld en zo smerige actie zetten. Zijn straf zal zeker komen

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Die hondd heeft gewoon met haar gevoel gespeeld en zo smerige actie zetten. Zijn straf zal zeker komen


en zij is onschuldig ofwa? komaan zij is net zo schuldig als hem

----------


## Muwahhidah

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


en wat ook zeker niet slim is, hetgeen wat jij doet, namelijk deze zonden van haar openbaren.

----------


## ponsney

ik heb al div brave moslims meisje ontmaagden zo wat lekker belangrijk

----------


## amalm

Hoezo is het de fout van de jongen? Hoezo is het zijn spel? Ze deed het toch uit vrije wil, aangezien ze het ook geweldig vond. Ze is dan misschien niet de slimste maar je hoeft niet hoogbegaafd te zijn om te begrijpen dat je maagd tot het huwelijk moet blijven. 

Maargoed gebeurd is gebeurd, helaas kunnen we de tijd niet terug draaien. Gewoon bidden en om vergeving vragen. Praat met haar en leg haar uit wrm ze het in de toekomst niet meer moet doen.

----------


## cartman

Je kan er inderdaad niets meer aandoen.
Laat haar zich keren tot haar Schepper en vergeving vragen.

Wel moet ze vanaf heden haar koers in het leven wijzigen.

Ghair Insha allah

----------


## Eric de Blois

> hoi,
> 
> Mijn zusje kwam vorige keer bij langs om zogenaamd ff te praten.
> 
> Ze was met haar vriend naar bed geweest en ze vonden het allebei geweldig. Maar na de daad moest hij in eens niks meer van haar hebben maar dat is toch een smerige streek die die varken heef gespeelt
> Mijn zusje is niet de slimste maar dit zijn streken..
> 
> Je hoeft niet meteen bij mekaar te blijven in het begin maar dit slaat nergens op. Dus gewoon ik hou van je schat en als ik later klaar kom dan heb ik nooit wat gezegt en ik hield niet van je


Hoezo, 'we weten niet hoe we er mee om moeten gaan'. Omgaan met wat? Het ontmaagden speelt toch geen rol in het dagelijks leven, immers het is een eenmalige gebeurtenis. Je zus is ontmaagd, ik hoop dat ze het lekker heeft gevonden. Ik neem aan dat ze het niet tegen haar zin heeft gedaan. Wat moet je daar verder nog mee dan? Je moet gewoon omgaan met je zus als vr haar ontmaagding. Waarom is vrouwelijke maagdelijkheid eigenlijk zo belangrijk? Je moeder is toch ook geen maagd?

----------

